# Create spell with >20 MP?



## jberto (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello All,

First post on this forum.  I am really excited about the EOM product, my roleplaying group was interested in a new magic system with similar ideas, then I found EOM, I'm sure they will love it.

My question:
I noticed that some enhancements have a MP >20, such as "Duration, Permanent (30)" or "Evoke Enduring damage-long (30)".  How do you create a spell with a MP >20?  Isn't the max MP for a spell equal to caster level, which tops out at 20 for a 20th level mage.  Please clarify.

Thanks
Jer


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to the boards, and welcome to EoM!

 The key to higher MP spells is ritual casting. The mage can either spend more time themselves for simple rituals or join in with a coven to build truly world-destroying spells the like of which PC's often campaign to interrupt.

Ritual casting is covered in the second pdf, EoM: Lyceian Arcana A 20th level mage could pull off casting one of those nasty long duration enduring Evokes with a ritual that takes a mere 64 rounds to cast...not exactly combat spell selection but a definately exquisite torture spell!

If you want to be really nasty then let the mage have an alternate casting style that uses Vogon poetry for the verbal components and you get to pile terror, torture, and more torture all into one neat little ball 

I think you will find EoM to be a very good magic system and that folks around here are pretty good about kicking various ideas around...not to mention argue with Ranger Wickett about what the author *really* meant


----------

